
Show HN: Built a free app for you to become your own financial advisor - maxro
http://finimize.com/app
======
marketgod
Neat concept but the news is just noise for the markets.

~~~
firegrind
For some strategies, contextual information is helpful.

------
fmoga
enjoying it!

